# Is the Q5 the most powerful cree for small light?



## aarong50 (Dec 22, 2009)

Have been out of the game a while. Is the Q5 cree the thing to have now?


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 22, 2009)

Cree XP-G R5 bin is the most powerful in that size, there are brighter but are bigger like SSC P7, MC-E or Phlatlight SST-50 or SST-90

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Yoda4561 (Dec 24, 2009)

The Q5 hasn't been on top for quite some time. If you want flood an MCE or P7 will be the most light, for single emitter leds the R5 and soon to be released S2 bins are the highest for the XP-G led. I don't think the XR-E is going to be pushed past R2 anytime soon.


----------



## zzonbi (Dec 28, 2009)

"I don't think the XR-E is going to be pushed past R2 anytime soon."

Why?

Looks like newer XR-Es have smaller dies rather than higher flux (at least at sources like DX, perhaps other stores too?). They could have gone one bin higher with the tech improvements. Pitty, as there aren't many choices for bright power leds or with a tighter beam.

Meantime Nichia and Osram are close to 300lm/1mm2 die, and even at less than 1A.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 28, 2009)

zzonbi said:


> Why?
> 
> Looks like newer XR-Es have smaller dies rather than higher flux


There has been some speculation that Cree may follow Lumileds lead (Lux I, III, V, and K2 all recently EOL'd) and EOL the XR-? series.


----------



## zzonbi (Dec 30, 2009)

Those have the same beams as the cheaper rebels, but how many power leds have the tight beam of an xre?


----------



## csshih (Dec 30, 2009)

zzonbi said:


> Meantime Nichia and Osram are close to 300lm/1mm2 die, and even at less than 1A.



yes.. at 20mA...
efficiency drops quick after that.


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 3, 2010)

I was talking about flux though...


----------

